# Sidi Dominator 5 & Egg Beaters Issues



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Just purchased a new pair of Sidi Dominator 5 Shoes and absolutely love the fit. However what I’ve noticed is after riding about a mile I could feel my egg beaters through the left foot sole. As I went on it got worse , and the point my foot was really starting to hurt. My right was fine. I took them back to the shop and they are going to check with Sidi to see what the issue could be. I just happen to Google Sidi & Crank Bros and noticed they sell a plate to install on the bottom of the shoe for the egg beaters. My question is has anyone else ran into this problem and if so did you install the plates and did they help? I’ve ridden carbon soles for several years but didn’t want to spend the extra money on the Sidi’s to get the carbon. Therefore if it’s not going to solve the problem I can make a jump to another brand for less with carbon.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

I rode with SPDs and Shimano M122s for about 4 years, both road and mtb, and the shoes held up fine. Then I switched to egg beaters, and they tore up my shoes in a couple of months. Upgraded to Gaerne G.Kobra carbon-soled shoes and put the CB plate on right away. Did you really ride with egg beaters and carbon shoes without the plates? I'd never go without them again after seeing what they did to my old shoes. I never did feel the pedals through the sole in a way that caused any pain, though.


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

My last pair of shoes were Diadora Trail X with carbon soles and yes rode they for 4 years without anything using egg beaters. They just started to separate at the heal a couple weeks ago.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Dominator 5's arent carbon.

I was having a lot of foot pain in my Sidis and I thought it was because the pedal or shoe flex, but it was because I was WAY overtightening the straps on my shoes. try to ride with looser straps and see if that helps.


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Funny you should mention that on the tightness. I will admit with all my other shoes I had to really crank down on them to get them tight. First time I put them on and rode around the neighborhood I realized I had them on too tight and loosen them up. Still did not solve the pain from the pedals.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I have two pairs of MTB shoes, one with a ton of mesh and one with almost none for cold weather riding... and neither of them have a carbon sole. In fact one of them has a very pliable, walkable sole. Eggbeaters are no problem for both of them.

If you're sensitive to the feel you might need a pedal with a large platform or a stiffer sole.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I have had this issue but it took 2 years to develop.

You dont have to use the egg beater plate even the cheap thin plastic or metal shims seem to do alright to help, for me it is the part of the pedal clip towards the back of the cleat. So I position a shimso once clipped in their is something else between the sole and pedal.


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Well I did install the Sidi backer plates but still have discomfort in my left foot. Have never had this issue with other brands. However I love the fit. So not sure what to do at this point. Disappointed to say the least. Have always wanted Sidi's


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Reviving this thread.....Crank Brothers makes a thin aluminum cleat shield, which greatly improves the cleat/sole interface precisely. Each clip-in engages with a distinct snap, solidly. Without it - the cleats will shift and we all know what that means out on the trail, when you cannot unclip when stalled!:madman:


----------

